# Holidaying in Italy



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering whether anyone has any pearls of wisdom re overnight parking places in Northern Italy. I am leaving on Friday for my Summer holids, and am heading down through Germany into Italy. I viist Italy a few years ago and did Garda, and stayed on some gorgeous parking places @ Sermione, Garda town and Salo Bay. Thought i would give Como or somewhere close to the Austrian border a go.

If anyone knows of any places worthy of a visit please let me know.

Many thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many local associations of motorhome owners in Italy get together to build networks of sosta and these are open to foreign visitors too. You get a discount if you are a member of almost any club: CC, C&CC, CCI etc

The main HQ sosta of each of these organisations often has all sorts of useful facilities- gas, washing bay, servicing and friendly members.

G


----------

